# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  apex 3.2 import application ora-1756 erreur

## mfoconsulting

Hello,

Comment rsoudre cette enigme:



```

```




> ORA-20001: GET_BLOCK Error. ORA-20001: Execution of the statement was unsuccessful. ORA-01756: une chane entre apostrophes ne se termine pas correctement &lt;pre&gt;begin execute immediate 'alter session set nls_numeric_characters='''||wwv_flow_api.g_nls_numeric_chars||''''; end; &lt;/pre&gt;
> 
> Error installing application.
> Return to application.


Ces lignes sont GENEREES par  l'utilitaire EXPORT APPLICATION de apex 3.2  mais les autres versions d'apex  gnrent aussi l'erreur..

En mettant en comment (--)  et excutant de nouveau l'import , l'installation de l'applic est OK...



```

```

Que fait exactement cette alter session....?   Son impact si pas excute?

Les "gurus"  d'apex  sont perplexes.... moi je suis trop novice en PL/SQL  ou SQL syntaxe.. 

comment remdier   ce problme...$

merci

----------


## jfrein

En allant dans la base de registre Windows,
Lancer une recherche sur la cl 
NLS_LANG 
et attribuer la valeur
AMERICAN.WE8MSWIN1252
Dans ce cas l'installation se passe bien

----------

